# Lenco now offering overdrive unit.



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

So they consider it standard when its on the back of their CS2 transmission and it costs $2600? Putting it directly on a transwarp (like DC plasma's Gearvendor) is what costs extra?

By permanent do you mean it is not switchable? I guess what I mean is can it be used to make a 2 reduction lenco into a 2 reduction+2od=4speed?

Tried to make that not confusing. Hope it worked.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

DanGT86 said:


> So they consider it standard when its on the back of their CS2 transmission and it costs $2600? Putting it directly on a transwarp (like DC plasma's Gearvendor) is what costs extra?
> 
> By permanent do you mean it is not switchable? I guess what I mean is can it be used to make a 2 reduction lenco into a 2 reduction+2od=4speed?
> 
> Tried to make that not confusing. Hope it worked.


$2600, Yes, pricey, eh? Building the TWarp adapter costs $450 extra.
Permanent, meaning it's always active, no switching it on or off like GV.

My solution to this problem is in my Assualt&Battery build thread. Two cases, four speeds. plus reverse and neutral. Used parts about $3200.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

John Metric said:


> Permanent, meaning it's always active, no switching it on or off like GV.


Does that mean it will transmit torque in both directions and both speeds? Thinking regenerative braking.
Gerhard

Edit: I misunderstood. This is a fixed gear, not a shiftable overdrive, so I wonder what advantage it has.
G.


----------

